# HD Powder for daily use?



## Lavande (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,

  	One more question about the HD powder.  When I last bought it at Sephora the sales person told me this was not for everyday use and shouldn't be used as a setting powder.  I realize with the way I run through powder it could become costly, but I didn't understand why it couldn't be used as a daily setting powder.  She said it was only for photos, stuff like that.  I've heard a lot of conflicting stories on this and am curious if it's ok as a setting powder before I buy more.  

  	Thanks !


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 6, 2010)

You can definitely use it as a setting powder. It's not just created for photos. I'm giving whoever told you that serious side-eye right now.


----------



## Cinci (Dec 6, 2010)

I used the HD powder daily, and haven't had any problems..  tho I do agree that its not the best pictures taken with a flash, as it can create a white cast on your face sometimes.


----------



## Lavande (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks dear...you never know, everyone at Sephora tells me something different.  Thanks for the confirmation!


shontay07108 said:


> You can definitely use it as a setting poweder. It's not just created for photos. I'm giving whoever told you that serious side-eye right now.


----------



## Lavande (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info!  I really like it as a setting powder but wasn't sure if that was it's intended use or if there is better out there.  I'm lucky that I haven't noticed a white cast, although I'll be on the lookout for it!  Thanks again!



Cinci said:


> I used the HD powder daily, and haven't had any problems..  tho I do agree that its not the best pictures taken with a flash, as it can create a white cast on your face sometimes.


----------



## lunargale (Dec 10, 2010)

I love this powder as my everyday powder! I bought this about a week ago and I have no had any issues with it- and it helps control my oily tzone. Use it with confidence. Ive learned to us eit sparingly so it WILL last you a long time with daily use.  Dont worry! You'll love it


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 10, 2010)

It will really only give a white cast if you use too much. you only need the tiniest amount of the powder... The thing is, with the correct amount, it seems like your putting nothing on, so people can over do it so easily. That's when you get that white look. The powder is "HD" because its supposed to reflect light off your face and diffuse the texture of your skin (so if you have large pores, or fine lines they will be less noticeable). BUT if you have too much, it reflects too much light, and thus, can give that white look. We all remember the picture of Nicole Kidman from last year, the one with the white splotches on her face!  
  	Whichever Sephora Cast member told you that has not had a makeup forever training!


----------



## dramatEYES (Dec 11, 2010)

I use HD Powder everyday. I think the packaging is almost designed so it's HARD to use too much. With my container, only a teeny tiny bit will come out of the sifter, so I just use that small amount and it works great. Or...maybe that's just my container


----------



## myluckypenny (Dec 13, 2010)

I use the HD powder every day I use my HD foundation - and it doesn't give me a white cast or reaction from my skin.  Many of the people getting the white cast in photos are using the powder wrong.  I use my Ecotools bronzing brush [synthetic fibers pick up less product] and do the swirl-tap-buff starting with my t-zone and then moving outwards to the rest of my face.  It was MADE for photography and HD films, so I don't know why your Sephora SA told you that... then again, I don't believe 90% of what Sephora SAs tell me anyways.  If it works for you, use it!  More power to you!  =D


----------



## Lavande (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh I know I love it- I just didn't know if it was ok for everyday- someone at Sephora told me no.

  	Thanks


lunargale said:


> I love this powder as my everyday powder! I bought this about a week ago and I have no had any issues with it- and it helps control my oily tzone. Use it with confidence. Ive learned to us eit sparingly so it WILL last you a long time with daily use.  Dont worry! You'll love it


----------



## drchick890 (Feb 5, 2012)

i love how this powder looks but for some reason it always makes me sneeze.. so i had to stop using it


----------



## suenoojos (Feb 16, 2012)

i use it veryday !
  	i just lightly dust it over my t zone


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 17, 2012)

drchick890 said:


> i love how this powder looks but for some reason it always makes me sneeze.. so i had to stop using it


  It's 100% silica. Maybe you're allergic to it?


----------



## infinitize (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't see how this powder is different from any other setting powders in the market.. 
  I personally think its a lot better than using corn starches on your face every day (yea MAC ones)
  unless you're allergic to silicone/silica/silicone derivatives.. 

  I use this one and something else interchangeably, and I love this powder.
  I have drier skin types, but this never accentuates dry patches or make my skin look dehydrated and patchy 

  Laura Mercier version is Talc based if you like that option better.. but its really personal choice. 
  people use primers that have silicones in them everyday.. no problem.. silicone nowadays are in a lot of skin care products too


----------



## spingus (Sep 12, 2014)

I like the pressed version of this powder.  So long as there isn't flash photography I like the soft look it produces.  Any picture taken with flash though and my face looks really pale (I am NW25)


----------



## AlyssaMelanie (Oct 16, 2014)

I had wanted to buy the HD powder, but mistakenly bought Pro-Finish instead. But I guess it doesn't really matter now. One of the things I don't like with Pro-Finish is the white cast it gives in flash photography, and now that I read about HD, they're just the same.


----------

